# Gijón: Se folla a su "amigo" magrebí en nochevieja. No imaginas lo que sucedió a continuación!!!



## xvdlkdqyromj (4 Ene 2023)

La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación. 

*La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.

*Como presunto responsable ha sido detenido un joven de origen magrebí con numerosos antecedentes penales y al que le constaba una orden de búsqueda, captura e ingreso en prisión.* El arrestado, que se encontraba hasta la última hora de este martes en los calabozos de la Comisaría de la Policía Nacional, ya ha pasado a disposición judicial.

Los hechos que trata de reconstruir la Unidad de Atención a la Familia y Mujer (UFAM) de la Policía Nacional, habrían tenido lugar en un domicilio próximo a la avenida de El Llano. Al parecer, la víctima y el presunto agresor se conocían desde hacía tiempo y pasaron juntos la noche de fin de año. Fue ya por la mañana cuando se produjo la brutal agresión, que le dejó lesiones evidentes en los ojos, la frente, la nariz y la cabeza.

La víctima fue trasladada al hospital, donde se activó el protocolo para víctimas de agresiones sexuales. De forma paralela, se iniciaba la investigación para localizar al atacante. Fue detenido poco tiempo después. Se encontraba con otro joven, también de nacionalidad magrebí, a quien se le tomó declaración para determinar si tenía alguna responsabilidad en el ataque sufrido por la víctima.

* A disposición judicial *
Está previsto que el acusado de la agresión pase a lo largo de la mañana de hoy a disposición del juzgado de guardia. Durante los dos últimos días ha permanecido en los calabozos de la Comisaría de la Policía Nacional. Al parecer, se trata de un individuo con un amplio historial delictivo que ha pasado varios periodos en prisión y a quien la justicia buscaba con anterioridad a este último episodio violento para su ingreso en el centro penitenciario de Asturias.

También el día de Año Nuevo, sobre las 14 horas, la Policía Local detuvo a otro hombre por manosear los pechos a una joven en una fiesta de Nochevieja en unan discoteca de la calle San Bernardo. La perjudicada explicó que había coincidido en el cliente en el establecimiento hostelero y que le había practicado tocamientos sin su consentimiento y le había arrebatado un teléfono móvil valorado en mil euros y se lo había roto. El arrestado quedó luego en libertad con cargos.










Hallan a una joven víctima de una agresión sexual deambulando por Gijón


La Policía Local asistió el día de Año Nuevo a la víctima, de unos 20 años, quien pudo haber sido víctima de una agresión sexual




www.elcomercio.es


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Ene 2023)

Costumbres.


----------



## FilibustHero (4 Ene 2023)

_Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Ene 2023)

A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.


----------



## porromtrumpero (4 Ene 2023)

> *En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.



No se podia de saber, queria porra de malote y encontro la porra que no era


----------



## sebososabroso (4 Ene 2023)

No se podía saber...


----------



## zeromus44 (4 Ene 2023)

0 pena.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Ene 2023)

Más fuerte tendría que haberle el dado el moro a la perra puta.



FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



Según los rojos, a los obscuros hay que enseñarles que matar, torturar, amputar, desgarrar, pegar, violar, escupir, insultar, mear, secuestrar, está mal.


----------



## nomecreoná (4 Ene 2023)

Hay que exterminar a esta basura humana y a los progres que los han traído y los mantienen .................................... sin compasión .......................


----------



## Wotan2021 (4 Ene 2023)

zeromus44 dijo:


> 0 pena.



A esto mismo venía. Me nutre.


----------



## Julc (4 Ene 2023)

Qué miedo tener un hijo y que te venga a casa con una que se haya follado a Alí Babá y a los 40 ladrones.


----------



## Germinal84 (4 Ene 2023)

Don Pelayo revolviéndose en Covadonga.


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Ene 2023)

Julc dijo:


> Qué miedo tener un hijo y que te venga a casa con una que se haya follado a Alí Babá y a los 40 ladrones.



Lo he pensado muchas veces...si tuviera una hija y me viniera a casa con un moro o un negro. Me haría preguntarme en qué le he fallado.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

Musulman que delinque, viola y golpea brutalmente a una mujer española ???, esto no es la Alianza de Civilizaciones que nos prometio el PSOE !!!.


----------



## Paulino (4 Ene 2023)

No se puede ser más tonta.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 Ene 2023)

Quien con bestias se acuesta, bestializado se levanta (si puede)


----------



## Wasi (4 Ene 2023)

Casi una menos, lástima


----------



## Plutonio (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Es que a una viscera como el coño una pieza como ese tío le atrae igual que un imán. Le pueden haber enseñado en casa que no hay que ir con gentuza, es poco probable ya pero pudiera ser que se lo hayan dicho, y aún así haber ido con el coño chorreante hacia él igual que la mariposa va a quemarse a la llama.


----------



## Rompehuevos (4 Ene 2023)

" *ha sido detenido un joven de origen magrebí con numerosos antecedentes penales y al que le constaba una orden de búsqueda, captura e ingreso en prisión* "

cuando se ponen a buscar si que los encuentran


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Con tanta propaganda a todas horas y en todos los sitios que los pintan como seres de luz y super-machos y luego que las mujeres no destacan precisamente por su intelecto y por ello son muy fáciles de engañar y manipular pues normal que muchas se vayan con moronegros y rechazen blanquitos, pero luego vienen los problemas.....pena ninguna por ella, seguro que tenía 20 chicos blancos decentes entre dónde elegir.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Ene 2023)

Iba a llegar sola y borracha a casa y los malvados policías lo impidieron.


----------



## Mink (4 Ene 2023)

Mujeres mujereando y moros moreando


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...



Los mejores, sin duda.


----------



## Mink (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Tu mismo dices que son muchas. La conclusion obvia es que si lo saben, que si se lo enseñan y que esto es lo que les atrae.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Wasi dijo:


> Casi una menos, lástima



Si se la hubiera cargado nos la habrian encasquetado a los malvados hombres blancoa.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Ene 2023)

moritos wenoos


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Ene 2023)

Mink dijo:


> Tu mismo dices que son muchas. La conclusion obvia es que si lo saben, que si se lo enseñan y que esto es lo que les atrae.



La psicología femenina busca la masculinidad, incluso en su forma mas atávica. Supongo que eso es lo que les atrae de la morisma, su falta de filtros.


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Con tanta propaganda a todas horas y en todos los sitios que los pintan como seres de luz y super-machos y luego que las mujeres no destacan precisamente por su intelecto y por ello son muy fáciles de engañar y manipular pues normal que muchas se vayan con moronegros y rechazen blanquitos, pero luego vienen los problemas.....pena ninguna por ella, seguro que tenía 20 chicos blancos decentes entre dónde elegir.



Es la situación actual...hace años, cuando no teníamos a la morisma metida en España, se iban con los mas chulos y malotes. El resultado solía ser el mismo.

Acabas por sentir cero empatía por ellas. Son tremendamente influenciables y emocionalmente muy inmaduras.

Durante años, no entendí por qué siendo yo persona decente y con ganas de formar familia, siempre me acababan rechazando o engañando. Me hacía sentir fatal, hasta el extremo de preguntarme dónde estaba mi error. 

Ahora sé que el problema nunca fui yo.


----------



## Escombridos (4 Ene 2023)

Las jóvenes de esta generación van a aprender por las malas. Solo queda apiadarse ellas.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es la situación actual...hace años, cuando no teníamos a la morisma metida en España, se iban con los mas chulos y malotes. El resultado solía ser el mismo.
> 
> Acabas por sentir cero empatía por ellas. Son tremendamente influenciables y emocionalmente muy inmaduras.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en tu misma situación. A ver si un día de cuento la historia de mi última ex-novia y su madre por voz en discord, vas a flipar....


----------



## Winston Wolf (4 Ene 2023)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> " *ha sido detenido un joven de origen magrebí con numerosos antecedentes penales y al que le constaba una orden de búsqueda, captura e ingreso en prisión* "
> 
> cuando se ponen a buscar si que los encuentran



Bueno, los antecedentes penales no son tan relevantes como el cúmulo de armas, como una impresora 3D y pistolas de airsoft, que encontraron en la "célula terrorista misógina" que desmantelaron en Ripoll. ;-)


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



1. Si lo sabia, por eso se fue con él.

2. No, no le enseñaron. En la Asturias socialista actual, el enemigo no es el moro (si Pelayo levantara la cabeza), sino el empresario.

3. Que es zoomer? Como Millennial pero sin el 1% de lo que era salvable de ellos?


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...



Que clima hizo en Gijón en Nochevieja? Habia muchos perros meando esquinas?


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Musulman que delinque, viola y golpea brutalmente a una mujer española ???, esto no es la Alianza de Civilizaciones que nos prometio el PSOE !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315747
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315748



Al Gitano cada vez se le nota más la napia afilada.


----------



## das kind (4 Ene 2023)

Paulino dijo:


> No se puede ser más tonta.



Y, encima, no lo quería denunciar. Pues que se joda.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Winston Wolf dijo:


> Bueno, los antecedentes penales no son tan relevantes como el cúmulo de armas, como una impresora 3D y pistolas de airsoft, que encontraron en la "célula terrorista misógina" que desmantelaron en Ripoll. ;-)



El de Ripoll tiene el "agravante" de ser blanco.


----------



## Jotagb (4 Ene 2023)

Que raro que un periódico diga su origen. Este periódico necesita un toque del gobierno sanchista.


----------



## Falcatón (4 Ene 2023)

Les ponen los malotes, siempre ha sido así y lo será porque es una cuestión de hormonas.

Sólo deseo que quede embarazada y se niegue a abortar, así algún español betazo mantendrá al hijo de un moro delincuente "porque le quiere a ella".


----------



## François (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



Realmente es cierto. Aunque no hay que educar en tolerancia y chupiguay como dicen los progres. Esto solo se soluciona educando en racismo


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2023)

Saberse podia no


----------



## jotace (4 Ene 2023)

Apuesto a que habiéndola machacado con todo tipo de lesiones y pruebas, no le caerá ni una fracción de los de la manada.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Yo estoy en tu misma situación. A ver si un día de cuento la historia de mi última ex-novia y su madre por voz en discord, vas a flipar....



Hagalo por escrito hombre no sea racanos.
Nos encantan las historias de derroicion de la protagonista y la superacion personal del forero.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

das kind dijo:


> Y, encima, no lo quería denunciar. Pues que se joda.



Si es que no se las puede sacar de la puta cocina de lo bobas que son.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hagalo por escrito hombre no sea racanos.
> Nos encantan las historias de derroicion de la protagonista y la superacion personal del forero.



Que abra un hilo o un mensaje por este hilo?.


----------



## pamplinero (4 Ene 2023)

das kind dijo:


> Y, encima, no lo quería denunciar. Pues que se joda.




Muy probablemente su mente progre estaba colapsando ante tal disonancia cognitiva dado que su prioridad era parar a la ultraderecha.


----------



## pamplinero (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._




Pues como no mande Ireno a miles de misioneros por africa para cumplir esta mision, lo veo complicado.
Pero estan ocupados parando la ultraderecha.


----------



## midelburgo (4 Ene 2023)

"de nacionalidad magrebi".
Los periolistos dificilmente pueden ser mas tontos.


----------



## CaraCortada (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...



Los comentarios a la noticia capados, como no, por nuestro bien para evitar que cometamos delito de odio y tal


----------



## cerilloprieto (4 Ene 2023)

Si el instinto de supervivencia la mujer lo ha perdido, entonces debe desaparecer. El asco y la repulsa que te produce el encontrarte con un marrónido o negro, es por algo: es un reflejo natural de supervivencia. No se puede engañar a la Naturaleza; y quien quiera ir contra ella, lo va a pagar caro.


----------



## Descuernacabras (4 Ene 2023)

Pero eso en su país de origen es una práctica absolutamente normal, son sus costumbres y debemos respetarlas, no seamos "rasistas".

Por otro lado, nuestro fabuloso ministerio de desigualdad seguirá impartiendo chochocharlas de Jenaro a los blanquitos autóctonos, instándoles a reflexionar sobre su "masculinidad tóxica" mientras siguen llegando pateras de inmigrantes ilegales para regocijo de progres y jovencitas. ¿Qué podría salir mal?

A seguir disfrutando de lo votado.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ene 2023)

Esto es lo mínimo que le debería pasar a cualquiera de esas petardas por ir de traidoras raciales por la vida. Ale, a seguir mamando, que machacar al blanquito bueno es lo fácil.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

*Las mujeres son como un rio de agua cristalina, que coge el color de la tierra por donde pasa !!!.*

PD- No les quito su parte de culpa, pero las hay que no se tragan la agenda del NOM.


----------



## Winston Wolf (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> El de Ripoll tiene el "agravante" de ser blanco.





CaraCortada dijo:


> Los comentarios a la noticia capados, como no, por nuestro bien para evitar que cometamos delito de odio y tal



Creo que los dos comentarios tiene relación. 
El terrorista de Ripoll, además de ser blanco, tenía opinión y participaba en un foro de mega-turbo derecha misógina.


----------



## Agosto (4 Ene 2023)

Y otros hacen salto base. Y que? Ya somos mayorcitos para saber en los berenjenales en los que nos metemos y el abanico de posibilidades en los que nos ponemos encontrar.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Las mujeres son como un rio de agua cristalina, que coge el color de la tierra por donde pasa !!!.*
> 
> PD- No les quito su parte de culpa, *pero las hay que no se tragan la agenda del NOM.*



En 10 años solo he conocido2 mujeres así, el resto npcs....


----------



## todoayen (4 Ene 2023)

No caigamos en el discurso de hodio


----------



## Don Silverstein (4 Ene 2023)

Les veo en la calle y me uno a la causa, no sea que se diga que soy racista o islamofobo.


----------



## coscorron (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Voy a dar una versión alternativa ... Yo creo que era una comebolsas que se metió demasiado y chupo demasiado poco.


----------



## Willvanperez (4 Ene 2023)

Tds pts


----------



## Soundblaster (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



Las agresiones machistas suben alarmantemente.
Hemos de destinar más dinero.
Irene Montero sabe que hacer con él.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Voy a dar una versión alternativa ... Yo creo que era una comebolsas que se metió demasiado y chupo demasiado poco.



También puede.
O que la cosa no fuera bien y el alérgico se descargó con ella.


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



Cada hormonación y cambio de sexo supone retirar un asesino machista en potencia de la circulación.

Hay que invertir más en políticas trans.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2023)

Es MUY NECESARIO que pasen cositas chulisimas


----------



## Yomismita (4 Ene 2023)

No es una cuestión de sexo/ género. 

No deja de ser el comportamiento pagafántico en versión femenina.

Con la inestimable ayuda de la educación progre, que nos está matando.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es MUY NECESARIO que pasen cositas chulisimas



Ni con la cosas chulas creo que despierten los npcs pro NWO.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...



Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Ni con la cosas chulas creo que despierten los npcs pro NWO.



Que no abran los hogos si no quieren, ya les abriran ellos el hogo del culo


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que no abran los hogos si no quieren, ya les abriran ellos el hogo del culo



Ellas adoran la multi-cultura y la alianza de civilizaciones.


----------



## chainsaw man (4 Ene 2023)

Y porque estaba encubriendo a un profugo de la justicia?

Vale, que al otro hay que condenarlo y es un hijo de puta, pero a ella por encubrir a profugos no se le hace nada?


----------



## escudero (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



seguro que alguien se lo dijo, y seria insultado como racista, fascista... 
Y lo peor que encima pensara que la culpa no es por ser moro, sino por ser hombre...

en fin...


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Ellas adoran la multi-cultura y la alianza de civilizaciones.



Pues eso, que la adoren. Por el culo. Y que lloren


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Magrebi? No sería más bien un joven? Mi no entender


----------



## murti-bing (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Probablemente le enseñaron pero hay que se rebeldes y tener Libertad y tal.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Ene 2023)

Es que son como peluches entrañables, vienen a buscarse la vida y claro, hay que ayudarles ofreciéndoles el coño y después una buena mamada.


----------



## Pajirri (4 Ene 2023)

espero que ireno se pronuncie


----------



## remerus (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



De toda la vida se sabe que los moros son traidores , falsos y malas personas pero llevan años con la puta propaganda y hay gente que cala en ella, en las escuelas deberian de enseñar que jamas, jamas te fies de un moro, de lo peor del ser humano.


----------



## Yomismita (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Si los padres son progres no le enseñaron eso, sino lo contrario


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (4 Ene 2023)

Los politicos y progres lo querian... sarna con gusto...


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

A disfrutar lo moronegrado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Ene 2023)

Se fue con un moro y le paso eso? Pena cero. Bueno si, diria de que me da pena, pero igual estan ahi los de telematicos y me meten un delito de odio...


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Ene 2023)

Ni cotiza que por la cuarta parte a un blaco habria ido rauda. Juan me grita, violensia vicaria. Pero no esta de blancos pasa que son unos horchatas, mejor los mohas que son unos malotes y la ponen húmeda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Pero si es lo que buscan. Con el chico bueno y estudioso no se irán, se van con el malote con antecedentes.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2023)

siro pena . siguiente.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



En cotilleando ya he leido a varias guarras que ellas eligen a quién quieren, y que no importa que antes fuese delincuente, tercermundista o tuviese antecedentes, que ellas han elegido lo que han querido, y si las agrede, es culpa del hombre, no de ellas,... 
Poco las hacen para lo que se merecen.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Ene 2023)

Cada hostia que le daba el moro era un soplo de libertad y empoderamiento


----------



## Busher (4 Ene 2023)

Paulino dijo:


> No se puede ser más tonta.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (4 Ene 2023)

Es lo que les gusta hasta que se acuerdan que tienen novio y vienen los ay ay ay ay.

Bien por el amigo magrebí, espero que haya disfrutado.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 Ene 2023)

Jijijiji ... Sólo queria "magrebiear un poco" .... Jijijijiji.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> En cotilleando ya he leido a varias guarras que ellas eligen a quién quieren, y que no importa que antes fuese delincuente, tercermundista o tuviese antecedentes, que ellas han elegido lo que han querido, y si las agrede, es culpa del hombre, no de ellas,...
> Poco las hacen para lo que se merecen.



Las mujeres nunca son responsables de nada. Todo derechos y privilegios, pero obligaciones y responsabilidades ninguna.


----------



## HÄXAN (4 Ene 2023)

¿Se ha abierto de piernas y ha ofrecido su coño libremente y por voluntad propia a un marrónido invasor?
Si la respuesta es SI, la considero una repugnante traidora a su país y a su comunidad. Sería el ejemplo de la tristemente típica mujer occidental que mientras castra y reeduca a los varones de su raza, vierte diarrea ideológica a los niños y criminaliza tildando de machista al parguelas blanco de su compañero de trabajo/escuela, incoándole a revisar sus "privilegios" masculinos, los sábados por la noche no hace otra cosa que meterse pollas moronegras. "Jijijiji....es que tiiiaaa...Mohamed tiene carácter....esun rollo asiii cómo posesivo...pero no tanto....y no se tía....los españoles no me gustan ya....".

Repito, no sé si este será el caso, pero si lo es como lo son otras tantas, habrá tenido infinidad de buenos chicos que la querrían invitar al cine o a tomar una hamburguesa. Buenos chavales que la querrían para un bonito proyecto en común, pero está calaña de putas cerdas eligen convertirse en cubos de semen para marronidos malotes, para después, cuando se conviertan en juguetes rotos, acudir en busca de cualquier pardillo blanco de bien para que la cuide.


Son AUTÉNTICA BASURA.


----------



## little hammer (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es la situación actual...hace años, cuando no teníamos a la morisma metida en España, se iban con los mas chulos y malotes. El resultado solía ser el mismo.
> 
> Acabas por sentir cero empatía por ellas. Son tremendamente influenciables y emocionalmente muy inmaduras.
> 
> ...



Te fueron infiel


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> *Como presunto responsable ha sido detenido un joven de origen magrebí con numerosos antecedentes penales y al que le constaba una orden de búsqueda, captura e ingreso en prisión.* El arrestado, que se encontraba hasta la última hora de este martes en los calabozos de la Comisaría de la Policía Nacional, ya ha pasado a disposición judicial.
> 
> ...



Vamos, un moro con orden de búsqueda, captura e ingreso en prisión, vete a saber por que, estaba ahí, campando a sus anchas por las calles, y pegándose la fiesta en Nochevieja; eso si, agrede a una bigotuda, y los Caballero Caballero tardan menos y nada en localizarlo y detenerlo.... ya sabéis, vivimos en una sociedad patriarcal, con una justicia patriarcal, que es discrimina a las mujeres y bla, bla, bla.... 

Pero bueno, al ser el detenido magrebí, no es un "agresor machista", sino un "presunto responsable", y no se cita en ninguna parte del artículo "Violencia de Género", ni "Machismo", por que será?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Ene 2023)

@Knightfall , donde estabas??


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Es que ellas son tan guays y tan happy friendlys que piensan que con su magia y su yolovalguismo pueden transformar a un hideputa asesino en un jinete de unicornios.

¿Te gustan los malotes?. Pues hala, ahí tienes dos tazas.

Seguro que algo ha aprendido. No puedes fiarte de los animales salvajes.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2023)

es curioso, esta en busca y captura y no lo encuentran, comete una supuesta agresion sexual y lo encuentran de inmediato, ya sabemos que se debe denunciar si quieres que la maquinaria del estado se ponga en marcha...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Es que ellas son tan guays y tan happy friendlys que piensan que con su magia y su yolovalguismo pueden transformar a un hideputa asesino en un jinete de unicornios.
> 
> ¿Te gustan los malotes?. Pues hala, ahí tienes dos tazas.
> 
> Seguro que algo ha aprendido. No puedes fiarte de los animales salvajes.



Es que su coño hace milagros.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> Vamos, un moro con orden de búsqueda, captura e ingreso en prisión, vete a saber por que, estaba ahí, campando a sus anchas por las calles, y pegándose la fiesta en Nochevieja; eso si, agrede a una bigotuda, y los Caballero Caballero tardan menos y nada en localizarlo y detenerlo.... ya sabéis, vivimos en una sociedad patriarcal, con una justicia patriarcal, que es discrimina a las mujeres y bla, bla, bla....
> 
> Pero bueno, al ser el detenido magrebí, no es un "agresor machista", sino un "presunto responsable", y no se cita en ninguna parte del artículo "Violencia de Género", ni "Machismo", por que será?



Todo el mundo sabe que solo son machistas los blanquitos, es de primer curso de NWO.


----------



## chortinator (4 Ene 2023)

me nutre


----------



## noseyo (4 Ene 2023)

Así que estaba en busca y captura pero no lo encontraban , que pedazo policía sarnosa cuando interesa bien lo pillan , claro ya sabemos que para eso los traen para robar , matar y violar de solución de los cuerpos policiales ya , si solo hacen su trabajo cuando les obligan


----------



## Rojelio Medio (4 Ene 2023)

Sarna con gusto no pica. A denunciado presionada para hacerlo.


----------



## ciudadlibre (4 Ene 2023)

un moro siempre sera un moro, un moronegro siempre sera un moronegro, un etniano, siempre sera un etniano..., y es que la verdad esta en el DNA


----------



## Knightfall (4 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> @Knightfall , donde estabas??



Pues muy lejos de Gijón la verdad, me alegro que lo trincaran y se pasase unos dias encerrado como la rata que es


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que solo son machistas los blanquitos, es de primer curso de NWO.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Ene 2023)

Knightfall dijo:


> Pues muy lejos de Gijón la verdad, me alegro que lo trincaran y se pasase unos dias encerrado como la rata que es




Deteniendo a algún falso denunciado??

Escoltado a algún político?


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2023)

Con un amigo no se folla.
No creo en los folla amigos o eres amigo o tu pareja.


----------



## Topollillo (4 Ene 2023)

¿Va a tener un morito?


----------



## Raisuni (4 Ene 2023)

la broma salio cara, podria haber sido peor


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (4 Ene 2023)

La comebolsa se quiso marcar un bajarsealmoro en fin de año. 

Lo normal en España actualmente.


----------



## Segismunda (4 Ene 2023)

Plutonio dijo:


> Es que a una viscera como el coño una pieza como ese tío le atrae igual que un imán. Le pueden haber enseñado en casa que no hay que ir con gentuza, es poco probable ya pero pudiera ser que se lo hayan dicho, y aún así haber ido con el coño chorreante hacia él igual que la mariposa va a quemarse a la llama.




De ser así, no habría acabado ahostiada. Puede darse el caso de macho violento que agrede incluso con consentimiento, pero en la mayoría de los casos se creen el cuento progre y quedan para jijear, se sienten modernas, cosmopolitas y casi que haciendo obra social. Cuando se quieren dar cuenta están intentando zafarse de una agresión sexual.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Ene 2023)

El moro sólo quería jugar. Lo que ocurre es que su diminuto cerebro no es consciente de la fuerza que aplica.

Además si es morito no hay delito.


----------



## Sietebailes (4 Ene 2023)

Haber si aprende, por lo menos esta viva y si es inteligente, ya sale con la lección aprendida.


----------



## pamplinero (4 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Con un amigo no se folla.
> No creo en los folla amigos o eres amigo o tu pareja.




Un follamigo/a es una persona con la que quedas para follar. Realmente no es tu amigo/a.
Cuando la conoces es porque empiezas a follartelo/a Y cuando, acaba el folleteo, por el motivo que sea, acaba la "amistad".

Al menos las follamigas que yo he tenido han sido asi.
Tias con las que follas, pero que no las ves, para que sean tu novia/pareja.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2023)

pamplinero dijo:


> Un follamigo/a es una persona con la que quedas para follar. Realmente no es tu amigo/a.
> Cuando la conoces es porque empiezas a follartelo/a Y cuando, acaba el folleteo, por el motivo que sea, acaba la "amistad".
> 
> Al menos las follamigas que yo he tenido han sido asi.



No existe ese concepto.
Follamigo es un término para normalizar la relaciones promiscuas y sin futuro.


----------



## pandiella (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## favelados (4 Ene 2023)

> También el día de Año Nuevo, sobre las 14 horas, la Policía Local detuvo a otro hombre por manosear los pechos a una joven en una fiesta de Nochevieja en unan discoteca de la calle San Bernardo. *La perjudicada* explicó que había coincidido en el cliente en el establecimiento hostelero y que le había practicado tocamientos sin su consentimiento y le había arrebatado un teléfono móvil valorado en mil euros y se lo había roto. El arrestado quedó luego en libertad con cargos



_De este otro no dicen la nacionalidad pero..._


Roba tb el móvil
No es una agresión sexual sino un simple manoseo
La víctima ya no es la víctima sino simplemente la perjudicada
Libertad con cargos


----------



## gabrielo (4 Ene 2023)

nomecreoná dijo:


> Hay que exterminar a esta basura humana y a los progres que los han traído y los mantienen .................................... sin compasión .......................



no hay que exterminar a nadie a unos para marruecos y a otros a la isla de conejera donde se le dara comida para 3 meses y se les dara de semillas cañas anzuelos un motocultor y varios utensilios de labranza


----------



## treblinca (4 Ene 2023)

Igual le queda una paga por Viogen. El gilipollas soy yo que me levanto a las 7.00 h.


----------



## Busher (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> La psicología femenina busca la masculinidad, incluso en su forma mas atávica. Supongo que eso es lo que les atrae de la morisma, su falta de filtros.



Por eso quieren que nosotros cambiemos... porque se conocen y saben que mientras haya un solo malote en el entorno, van a ir a el como las polillas a una llama y que ellas no van a cambiar, asi es que por su seguridad los que debemos "desnaturalizarnos" somos nosotros.
Pero ojo, que despues los basicos, los simples, los irracionales y los que pensamos con la polla somos nosotros, ellas son sesudas, racionales y cerebrales.

Lo mas cachondo es que cuando logran "desnaturalizar" a una gran masa masculina, la abandonan y se van a buscar a la que no esta cambiada.
Esto se sabe de siempre aunque ahora este prohibido decirlo, pero de siempre ha existido el perfil de mujer que va de maltratador en maltratador sin solucion de continuidad, no recala nunca en un buen hombre pero la culpa es de los hombres, no suya ni de sus filias.

Pasar de ellas es la unica opcion.


----------



## OvEr0n (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



Esopo ya avisaba hace 2600 años. Rana/escorpión...


----------



## trukutruku (4 Ene 2023)

Son sus costumbres. El moro se merece una paguita por enseñarle su maravillosa cultura


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Seguramente en la escuela les han enseñado que son excelentes personas, víctimas de los prejuicios de la ejtrema derecha.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



Pero si ya vienen de la patera con pelos en las piernas ¿cómo los educas de pequeños?


----------



## djvan (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...




Estas demandas no deberían ser aceptadas a trámite…

Se juntan con musulmanes polidelincuentes agresivos con una religión que les permite tener un harem de mujeres, comprarlas por camellos y usarlas como objetos a su antojo..

Y una señorita decide tener una relación personal con este individuo y este individuo la trata como lo que es , un agresivo delincuente que en sus costumbres religiosas y sociales incluye lo ya mencionado…

Es como si yo me pongo a jugar con otro a la ruleta rusa con su pistola y me pego un tíro, está claro que es decisión mía por la adrenalina por hacerme el machito o por el motivo que sea, pero el único responsable sería yo, no el dueño de la pistola


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2023)

Paulino dijo:


> No se puede ser más tonta.



¿Tu crees? Igual bota a la pesoe.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Ene 2023)

Julc dijo:


> Qué miedo tener un hijo y que te venga a casa con una que se haya follado a Alí Babá y a los 40 ladrones.



Mi prima se follo un moro en un festival


----------



## Erik morden (4 Ene 2023)

Quedó en libertad con cargos...,hp


----------



## djvan (4 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero si ya vienen de la patera con pelos en las piernas ¿cómo los educas de pequeños?



Son menas con canas en los cojones… no?


----------



## FilibustHero (4 Ene 2023)

djvan dijo:


> Estas demandas no deberían ser aceptadas a trámite…
> 
> Se juntan con musulmanes polidelincuentes agresivos con una religión que les permite tener un harem de mujeres, comprarlas por camellos y usarlas como objetos a su antojo..
> 
> ...



La noticia dice que la policía la presionó para que denunciase.


----------



## Turbocalbo (4 Ene 2023)

antes me daban pena estas cosas.


----------



## djvan (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> La noticia dice que la policía la presionó para que denunciase.



Eso no me vale.. el juez debería desestimar la denuncia, si yo busco niscalos no puedo quejarme por encontrar niscalos estsmos empezando a ser extremadamente subnornales si encima ya me dices que se ha peusto la denuncia bajo presión de la policía.. no se hasta que punto eso es una práctica aceptable.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Ene 2023)

Me la suda , 

Quieres rabo moro toma látigo puta 

Buscate el pringadito del insti el callao del que te reis el estudioso 

Pues como si las matan 

Rameras 

Traidoras 

Follacabras 

Infilles


----------



## Dragón Asesino (4 Ene 2023)

Seres de luz


----------



## CuervoDrogado (4 Ene 2023)

Que raro , las follamoros cuando ahmed las zurra no suelen denunciar , mucho tuvieron que insistir ..... , por cierto seguramente ahmed ya este libre otra vez digo por si alguna otra se anima


----------



## carlitros_15 (4 Ene 2023)

Nutrición!!!

Y los perros del medio preguntándose "si podría tratarse de un caso de violación"

si fuera un blanquito al que una gorda cocainómana le mete la lengua en el culo, no tendrían ninguna duda. 

Pero como es morito no es delito. 

A disfrutar. Nutrición!!!


----------



## Clorhídrico (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (4 Ene 2023)

a la manada 15 años por absolutamente nada y a este ni 15 dias, como si lo viese


----------



## JvB (4 Ene 2023)

Dime con quien andas y te diré como terminas y como te integran en sus costumbres


----------



## djvan (4 Ene 2023)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> antes me daban pena estas cosas.



A mi me da pena la chica que vuelve de estudiar o trabajar y un desalmado la asalta y la pega y la viola..

Una que se va con polidelincuente con una religión que permite cambiar mujeres por camellos o que tienen prohibido hasta pagar en las tiendas porque el dinero solo de lo cogen los varones… lo que la pueda pasar me da igual.. también hay hombres que les gusta que los pegue en la cama y los pateen los huevos…

Allá ellos con sus morbos


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Ene 2023)

Luego la culpa es nuestra, no te jode con las feminazis.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> un moro siempre sera un moro, un moronegro siempre sera un moronegro, un etniano, siempre sera un etniano..., y es que la verdad esta en el DNA



Díselo a los npcs que pregonan que todas la razas son iguales.....que bobos son los pobres.


----------



## davitin (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Con tanta propaganda a todas horas y en todos los sitios que los pintan como seres de luz y super-machos y luego que las mujeres no destacan precisamente por su intelecto y por ello son muy fáciles de engañar y manipular pues normal que muchas se vayan con moronegros y rechazen blanquitos, pero luego vienen los problemas.....pena ninguna por ella, seguro que tenía 20 chicos blancos decentes entre dónde elegir.



Tienes cero conocimientos sobre mujeres, amijo.

Las mujeres no son "fáciles de engañar" y la que se va con un malote peligroso sabe perfectamente donde se mete, es más es eso lo que la atrae.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Nutrición!!!
> 
> Y los perros del medio preguntándose "si podría tratarse de un caso de violación"
> 
> ...



O si una te borracha te baja los pantalones, humillandote, en medio de una discoteca, te agarra las piernas para que no puedas escapar, y se pone a comerte el rabo delante de todo el mundo.... entonces, el chico, blanco y heterosexual, es el perpetrador de la agresión sexual.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/sabadell-dos-adolescentes-se-entregan-a-pazuzu-en-una-disco-mamada-in-front-of-the-audience.1877590/



Con los Drag Queens que violaron a un chavalillo en los baños de una discoteca de Barcelona, que terminaron indultando los del PSOE, los Mass Mierda no se atrevieron a llamarlo "agresión sexual" del chaval, por dejarse atar a la fuerza y dejarse violar.






El PSOE indultó a la Manada de ‘drag queens’ que violó a un chico de 18 años en Barcelona


El PSOE indultó a la Manada de ‘drag queens’ que violó a un chico de 18 años en Barcelona la de pamplona merece el indulto




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> a la manada 15 años por absolutamente nada y a este ni 15 dias, como si lo viese



Como que por nada!!!! Por ser blanquitos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Ene 2023)

Ale a engrosar las estadísticas de agresiones machistas para manipular la opinión pública contra el hombre blanco español medio.

Nos traen moros delincuentes y encima nos endilgan sus fechorías.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

davitin dijo:


> Tienes cero conocimientos sobre mujeres, amijo.
> 
> Las mujeres no son "fáciles de engañar" y la que se va con un malote peligroso sabe perfectamente donde se mete, es más es eso lo que la atrae.



Han fomentado la hibristofilia en las mujeres a través de tanta propaganda, hace 50 años solo unas pocas se iban con los chicos malos.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> O si una te borracha te baja los pantalones, humillandote, en medio de una discoteca, te agarra las piernas para que no puedas escapar, y se pone a comerte el rabo delante de todo el mundo.... entonces, el chico, blanco y heterosexual, es el perpetrador de la agresión sexual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que puto asco de enfermos mentales depravados.


----------



## alex_alex (4 Ene 2023)

Pues la tia seguramente sea una desgraciada, porque si el tío es moro y va con el es porque es gorda o porque viene de ambiente de maltrato y desestructurada o porque es drogodependienta. Además ya no sólo es que sea moro es que dice que ha estado varias veces en la cárcel así que debe tener aspecto de carcelero así que aún más razón para ver qué debe ser de perfil bastante baja para acabar con alguien así. 


En mi zona solo veo put*s con moros, porreras, tias de familia desestructurada que les han dado paliza toda su vida y buscan el perfil de maltratador, mujer que no valen para nada ni que decir que la mayoría suelen estar por debajo de los 20 años,


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Cuidado que las charos de la guardia civil aguardan vuestros comentarios


----------



## Murnau (4 Ene 2023)

Jooder, estoy hasta la polla de noticias de putas zorras. Que les den por el culo a todas. 
Iros acostumbrando que esto dejará de ser novedad.

Y los pagafantas que os den por el culo también.


----------



## sckicko (4 Ene 2023)

Nuevo hito de la multiculturización. Poco le ha pasado y pena ninguna. Y lo más probable que ella vuelva a repetir, y pena ninguna


----------



## Murnau (4 Ene 2023)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> " *ha sido detenido un joven de origen magrebí con numerosos antecedentes penales y al que le constaba una orden de búsqueda, captura e ingreso en prisión* "
> 
> cuando se ponen a buscar si que los encuentran



Si luego a ti a la que lleves el móvil encima te encuentran enseguida. Al que no encuentran es porque no quieren.


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (4 Ene 2023)

Pobre boba


----------



## mala espina (4 Ene 2023)

disfrutarlo con salud


----------



## Turbocalbo (4 Ene 2023)

djvan dijo:


> *A mi me da pena la chica que vuelve de estudiar o trabajar y un desalmado la asalta y la pega y la viola.*.
> 
> Una que se va con polidelincuente con una religión que permite cambiar mujeres por camellos o que tienen prohibido hasta pagar en las tiendas porque el dinero solo de lo cogen los varones… lo que la pueda pasar me da igual.. también hay hombres que les gusta que los pegue en la cama y los pateen los huevos…
> 
> Allá ellos con sus morbos



no, si a mi tambien me daba pena, luego me entero que toda la familia son fervientes socialistas menos la asaltada que es podemita y que no dudarian en perjudicarme a la mas mínima con tal de sustentar esa puta fantasía de colores en la que viven ,pienso en la vida y sus incertidumbres existenciales y se me pasa bastante rápido la verdac, ni rastro oyga. 
pero si, coincido con ud, alla ellas con sus morbos y su hipergaming


----------



## Murnau (4 Ene 2023)

François dijo:


> Realmente es cierto. Aunque no hay que educar en tolerancia y chupiguay como dicen los progres. Esto solo se soluciona educando en racismo



Esto se soluciona educando en pagafantismo, pero antes todos muertos.


----------



## mala espina (4 Ene 2023)

das kind dijo:


> Y, encima, no lo quería denunciar. Pues que se joda.




estaria esperando que le mandara un whatsapp pidiendole perdón


----------



## Walter Eucken (4 Ene 2023)

_"Se conocían desde hace tiempo"_

Aquí me da que nos falta información.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es la situación actual...hace años, cuando no teníamos a la morisma metida en España, se iban con los mas chulos y malotes. El resultado solía ser el mismo.
> 
> Acabas por sentir cero empatía por ellas. Son tremendamente influenciables y emocionalmente muy inmaduras.
> 
> ...



Bueno, cero culpa tampoco tienes. A mi me pasaba parecido, hasta que entendí que estaba equivocado ya que buscar determinado tipo de hembra. Me costo muchos disgustos, y hasta que pasé un fin de semana en calabozos antes de comparecer ante el juez. Fue una jostia de realidad. Salí eacaldado y con ningunas ganas de volver a emparejarme, y de repente, contra todo pronóstico, la que hoy es mi mujer apareció en mi vida. 
Antes de todo esto ni se me habría pasado por la cabeza acercarme a una mujer como ella, pero yo habia cambiado y aquí llevamos casi 10 años juntos.


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ene 2023)

Espera que aún le ha prelado el núcleo com larva de pelo rizado y a paguitear los remeros toda la vida.


----------



## Llorón (4 Ene 2023)

Ninguna pena.


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (4 Ene 2023)

Cómo les gusta tener fantasías sexuales con los moro a la basura incel de este foro


----------



## Octubrista (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Cuidado que las charos de la guardia civil aguardan vuestros comentarios



Las Charos de la GC que estén leyendo este hilo, estarán pensando que tuvo mucha suerte de que el maromo no encontrara a mano una piedra de 12kilos, porque entonces no hubieran tenido el problema tirarle de la lengua a la desgraciada, y las declaraciones las buscarían en sus restos.

Bueno, al menos la GC que tenga frente suficiente para encajar el tricornio, lo pensará así...


----------



## nraheston (4 Ene 2023)

Desde un punto de vista estadístico las personas progres (en diferentes grados claro está) son mucho más numerosas en este país que las que no. Así que cualquier desgracia ocasionada directamente por las políticas progres es mucho mas probable que le suceda a un progre que a una persona que no lo sea. El mismo hecho de ser no-progre hará que seas mucho mas precavido con ciertas situaciones y personas que en realidad son peligrosas. El adoctrinamientro progre va de que las personas no reconozcan el peligro mas evidente.
Un padre no-progre reaccionará a semejante desgracia naturalmente (con ira), el padre progre reaccionará según el grado de creencia progre que tenga (negación antes que ira, incluso en los casos más extremos el padre progre pensará que se lo merece por malvado opresor).


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Espera que aún le ha prelado el núcleo com larva de pelo rizado y a paguitear los remeros toda la vida.



Con un poco de suerte estará kakunada y será infértil o la larva marrónida saldrá con muchas taras que le harán mucho menos peligroso.


----------



## Deninguna parte (4 Ene 2023)

No me da ninguna pena.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Ene 2023)

Si lo hubiera hecho un español, no seria noticia en burbuja.


----------



## keler (4 Ene 2023)

Yo desde que sé que la pulisia nos lee, prefiero no comentar este tipo de noticias. Además todo lo que escribo suele ser cuando me encuentro muy borracho. Incluso mis comentarios por la mañana.


----------



## Murnau (4 Ene 2023)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> La comebolsa se quiso marcar un bajarsealmoro en fin de año.
> 
> Lo normal en España actualmente.



Qué es una comebolsa? Tiene que ver con las bolsas de coca?


----------



## ProArian (4 Ene 2023)

Esto me nutre, me nutre ver mujeres occidentales siendo victimas de inmigrantes, se lo tienen bien merecido.


----------



## perrosno (4 Ene 2023)

Disfrutando lo votado


----------



## jolu (4 Ene 2023)

Dicen las malas lenguas que era uno de los liberados recientemente por la ley de Irene Montero.

Pregunta a los juristas:

¿Esto convierte a Irene Montero en cómplice necesario?


----------



## cortijero92 (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Esa es una hibristofilica y ha obtenido lo que andaba buscando.


----------



## Murnau (4 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Bueno, cero culpa tampoco tienes. A mi me pasaba parecido, hasta que entendí que estaba equivocado ya que buscar determinado tipo de hembra. Me costo muchos disgustos, y hasta que pasé un fin de semana en calabozos antes de comparecer ante el juez. Fue una jostia de realidad. Salí eacaldado y con ningunas ganas de volver a emparejarme, y de repente, contra todo pronóstico, la que hoy es mi mujer apareció en mi vida.
> Antes de todo esto ni se me habría pasado por la cabeza acercarme a una mujer como ella, pero yo habia cambiado y aquí llevamos casi 10 años juntos.



Puede decir usted diferencias no perceptibles y perceptibles entre la actual, y las otras? A ver el por qué de no acercarse.


----------



## jolu (4 Ene 2023)

jotace dijo:


> Apuesto a que habiéndola machacado con todo tipo de lesiones y pruebas, no le caerá ni una fracción de los de la manada.



Los de la mamada son presos políticos.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Murnau dijo:


> Puede decir usted diferencias no perceptibles y perceptibles entre la actual, y las otras? A ver el por qué de no acercarse.



Enmi caso eran buenorras egoostas taradas, dre esas q follan como locas, porque estan locas. 
Mi mujer es de esas personas que anteponen la felicidad y la concordia a sus propios deseos. Si hay que debatir lo hace sin menosprecios, aunque sea yo el que esta equivocado. Tiene paciencia.... No sabria escribirlo, pero ahora lo veo claro. Lo siento en el corazon.


----------



## deportista (4 Ene 2023)

Jojojo


----------



## jolu (4 Ene 2023)

Las Char0s verdosas estaban ocupadas con la investigación del peligroso florero terrorista de Ripoll y se les pasó por alto este caso.
Cuestión de prioridades, cuotas y cociente intelectual.

Eso sí, la medalla de "sartén de oro con distintivo rojo" se la han ganado a pulso.


----------



## Murnau (4 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Enmi caso eran buenorras egoostas taradas, dre esas q follan como locas, porque estan locas.
> Mi mujer es de esas personas que anteponen la felicidad y la concordia a sus propios deseos. Si hay que debatir lo hace sin menosprecios, aunque sea yo el que esta equivocado. Tiene paciencia.... No sabria escribirlo, pero ahora lo veo claro. Lo siento en el corazon.



Vamos, que el nivel de sentido común es superior, pero eso no se percibe a la primera que conoces a alguien. Se va reafirmando.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (4 Ene 2023)

¿Poqué agresión sexual?

Si se folló al moro por la noche, y el moro la agredió por la mañana ¿Porqué la agresión es sexual?.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2023)

costumbres

respetar


----------



## alex_alex (4 Ene 2023)

El tipo tenía 29 años... Detenido un joven por una agresión a una chica en Año nuevo en Gijón


----------



## ProArian (4 Ene 2023)

Julc dijo:


> Qué miedo tener un hijo y que te venga a casa con una que se haya follado a Alí Babá y a los 40 ladrones.



Ese es el destino de todo betacuck occidental, casarse con una polifollada multiculturalizada.


----------



## danapagamo (4 Ene 2023)

Menudo final, pero si debía ingresar en prisión.(espero que el periódico se haya equivocado)

"El arrestado quedó luego en libertad con cargos."

Luego matara a otra mujer, y diremos que no se podía saber.


Pero defended a las mujeres de verdad, me cago en la puta


----------



## Euron G. (4 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hagalo por escrito hombre no sea racanos.
> Nos encantan las historias de derroicion de la protagonista y la superacion personal del forero.



Yo prefiero las de derroición personal del forero y superación personal del protagonista


----------



## Rextor88 (4 Ene 2023)

Ninguna pena.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista estadístico las personas progres (en diferentes grados claro está) son mucho más numerosas en este país que las que no. Así que cualquier desgracia ocasionada directamente por las políticas progres es mucho mas probable que le suceda a un progre que a una persona que no lo sea. El mismo hecho de ser no-progre hará que seas mucho mas precavido con ciertas situaciones y personas que en realidad son peligrosas. El adoctrinamientro progre va de que las personas no reconozcan el peligro mas evidente.
> Un padre no-progre reaccionará a semejante desgracia naturalmente (con ira), el padre progre reaccionará según el grado de creencia progre que tenga (negación antes que ira, incluso en los casos más extremos el padre progre pensará que se lo merece por malvado opresor).



cuanta verdad dices.
te pongo un ejemplo completamente real.

un conocido mio que esta planteandose el divorcio, con hijos, me dice que es plenamente consciente que cuando empiece el proceso sera falsodenunciado y le tocara pasar el fin de semana en el calabozo y decia el subnormal que si esa ley sirve para salvar la vida a las mujeres, pasar el finde en el calabozo de forma injusta le parece un mal menor.... ya hijo de puta, si siempre que denunciaran falsamente a un tio fueras tu al calabozo, pues cojonudo, el problema es que no vas a ir solo tu, cabron.


----------



## circodelia2 (4 Ene 2023)

El mismo memesterio de Igual da debería clamar al cielo, por haber tanto inmigrante salvaje con antecedentes sueltos por las calles y potencialmente peligrosos para la integridad física de la mujer. 
Pero ellas mismas escupen hacia arriba: "Es que vienen buscando una vida mejor" tocate los cojones mariloli, en Marruecos hay menos paro que en España 
....


----------



## The Honkler (4 Ene 2023)

Quien con moronegro se acuesta...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

The Honkler dijo:


> Quien con moronegro se acuesta...



Hay que ser más abierto de de mente, que todas la razas son iguales.....


----------



## nraheston (4 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> cuanta verdad dices.
> te pongo un ejemplo completamente real.
> 
> un conocido mio que esta planteandose el divorcio, con hijos, me dice que es plenamente consciente que cuando empiece el proceso sera falsodenunciado y le tocara pasar el fin de semana en el calabozo y decia el subnormal que si esa ley sirve para salvar la vida a las mujeres, pasar el finde en el calabozo de forma injusta le parece un mal menor.... ya hijo de puta, si siempre que denunciaran falsamente a un tio fueras tu al calabozo, pues cojonudo, el problema es que no vas a ir solo tu, cabron.



Así es, ese conocido tuyo es un perdedor y un pusilánime, como cualquier progre.
A mí me apenaría más perder la licencia de caza y armas que ir al calabozo, pero vamos, me casaré con una mujer católica y de VOX para prevenirlo, me da igual si es inmigrante o etniana, o si es pobre, solo que sea de mi mentalidad, mi fé y mi ideología.
Por supuesto, separación de bienes


----------



## Leopardo (4 Ene 2023)

Mientras tanto la policía persigue a "peligrosos criminales" que se dedican a escribir en un foro.


----------



## Genomito (4 Ene 2023)

... un sorbete de limón para hacer la digestión y me trae la cuenta por favor.


----------



## Smoker (4 Ene 2023)

Me la suda


----------



## Abubilla73 (4 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> cuanta verdad dices.
> te pongo un ejemplo completamente real.
> 
> un conocido mio que esta planteandose el divorcio, con hijos, me dice que es plenamente consciente que cuando empiece el proceso sera falsodenunciado y le tocara pasar el fin de semana en el calabozo y decia el subnormal que si esa ley sirve para salvar la vida a las mujeres, pasar el finde en el calabozo de forma injusta le parece un mal menor.... ya hijo de puta, si siempre que denunciaran falsamente a un tio fueras tu al calabozo, pues cojonudo, el problema es que no vas a ir solo tu, cabron.



A tu amigo lo dejaron por blandengue, y lo falso denunciarán por gilipollas


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Ene 2023)

El turbante tiene una orden de ingreso en prision y el nuevo juez lo deja en libertad en vez de trasladarlo al talego.

Un aplauso!!!


----------



## Miss Luxury (4 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> un conocido mio que esta planteandose el divorcio, con hijos, me dice que es plenamente consciente que cuando empiece el proceso sera falsodenunciado y le tocara pasar el fin de semana en el calabozo y decia el subnormal que si esa ley sirve para salvar la vida a las mujeres, pasar el finde en el calabozo de forma injusta le parece un mal menor....



¿Querer salvarlas aunque te jodan la vida? es que no es de extrañar que esas leyes sigan adelante...


----------



## SionistaBritanico (4 Ene 2023)

Hay que ser MUY MALA PERSONA de alegrarse porque a una MUJER la hayan molido a palos. Pero muy muy mala gente.

Sin entrar en cuestiones íntimas, ninguna mujer merece ser agredida porque sí. 

O no tenéis madre, o no tenéis hermana/hermanas. Y si la/las tenéis, no las queréis nada al parecer.

En este foro está la peor chusma de Internet.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

SionistaBritanico dijo:


> Hay que ser MUY MALA PERSONA de alegrarse porque a una MUJER la hayan molido a palos. Pero muy muy mala gente.
> 
> Sin entrar en cuestiones íntimas, ninguna mujer merece ser agredida porque sí.
> 
> ...



Nadie se ha alegrado por ello al igual que nadie se ha apenado por ello.
P.d: Al ignore por sionista, por progre y por planchabragas.


----------



## Mission (4 Ene 2023)

SionistaBritanico dijo:


> Hay que ser MUY MALA PERSONA de alegrarse porque a una MUJER la hayan molido a palos. Pero muy muy mala gente.
> 
> Sin entrar en cuestiones íntimas, ninguna mujer merece ser agredida porque sí.
> 
> ...



Tu eres progre, troll y gilipollas, al ignore, y sí, me alegro de lo que le ha pasado a la follamoros por imbécil y andar con gente de esa.


----------



## NIKK (4 Ene 2023)

Creo que hoy la vividora suelta violadores ha convocado una mani a las ocho, por su chocho.


----------



## NIKK (4 Ene 2023)

SionistaBritanico dijo:


> Hay que ser MUY MALA PERSONA de alegrarse porque a una MUJER la hayan molido a palos. Pero muy muy mala gente.
> 
> Sin entrar en cuestiones íntimas, ninguna mujer merece ser agredida porque sí.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, como dicen más arriva, el agresor tenía una orden de busca y captura; a ver si lo entiendo, si le zurra a la follamoros lo encuentran y si no no lo encuentran ¿a tí te parece normal eso? ¿no te das cuenta del tinglado que tienen montado por déviles como tú?


----------



## Vanatico (4 Ene 2023)

Cambiar Gijon por Gibraltar seria una gran inversion.


----------



## th3burbu (4 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Voy a dar una versión alternativa ... Yo creo que era una comebolsas que se metió demasiado y chupo demasiado poco.



¿Con un telefono de 1000€? No se, no se. Hay algo que se nos escapa.


----------



## el oso hormiguero (4 Ene 2023)

SionistaBritanico dijo:


> Hay que ser MUY MALA PERSONA de alegrarse porque a una MUJER la hayan molido a palos. Pero muy muy mala gente.
> 
> Sin entrar en cuestiones íntimas, ninguna mujer merece ser agredida porque sí.
> 
> ...



Pues mira a mi no me produce ningún tipo de dolor que quieres que te diga. Alegrarme tampoco me alegro, no es mi costumbre el alegrarme de los males ajenos salvo contadas excepciones pero este problema creciente con los animales de la selva que campan a sus anchas por España, es algo que no es responsabilidad de los que no sentimos empatía alguna hacia la mujer agredida y sí que lo es de los que teneís una mentalidad buenista y progre como la tuya. Nosotros, a esta chusma invasora como el agresor de esta mujer, le aplicábamos aquello de patada y al contenedor, en cambio la gente como tú seguramente habla de casos aislados, de reinserción y cosas así.

Y lo de no sentir empatía hacia la agredida, viene de que quien juega con fuego al final se quema y lo que está claro, es que lo de que fuera por voluntad propia a `pasar la nochevieja con un pieza como este, es responsabilidad suya y solo suya. 

Dicho esto, En Gijón, ciudad que conozco muy bien, que se vayan acostumbrado a un aumento exponencial de sucesos de este tipo porque se está incubando una buena cantera de animales de la selva como este.


----------



## Cens0r (4 Ene 2023)

¡Resismo e resista!


----------



## dac1 (4 Ene 2023)

Espero fuera psoera o pudremitaa me he alegrado viva murrticurrturaleee


----------



## nOkia_XXI (4 Ene 2023)

Si todo el dinero del ministerio de igualdad se destinase a educar a las mujeres desde pequeñas para que no se junten con los malotes de la clase o el barrio, de verdad se salvarían muchas vidas y problemas. Que las personas violentas no esten solos en la vida es síntoma de que algunas mujeres deberían de ser más espabildas e inteligentes a la hora de buscar pareja.


----------



## Orooo (4 Ene 2023)

Tiene pinta de votar mierda


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Ene 2023)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> A tu amigo lo dejaron por blandengue, y lo falso denunciarán por gilipollas



Aun siguen y no creo que lo vayan a dejar, pero eso es porque es un caso completamente inverosimil, pero si, alguna vez lo denunciaran y como bien dices, como gilipollas que es se consolara creyendo que esta salvando algo.


----------



## dac1 (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



Jajaja claro pero pagalo TU


----------



## derepen (4 Ene 2023)

Julc dijo:


> Qué miedo tener un hijo y que te venga a casa con una que se haya follado a Alí Babá y a los 40 ladrones.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Así es, ese conocido tuyo es un perdedor y un pusilánime, como cualquier progre.
> A mí me apenaría más perder la licencia de caza y armas que ir al calabozo, pero vamos, me casaré con una mujer católica y de VOX para prevenirlo, me da igual si es inmigrante o etniana, o si es pobre, solo que sea de mi mentalidad, mi fé y mi ideología.
> Por supuesto, separación de bienes



Sin duda coincido contigo en que hay cosas peores que unas horas en el calabozo y si, sin duda la clave para no ser falsodenunciado esta en unirte a una tia honesta y leal. 

Y si, me parece un pusilanime y una persona cuyas virtudes las ha tirado por la borda por seguir unos principios buenistas que a mi me dan terror...


----------



## Miss Luxury (4 Ene 2023)

SionistaBritanico dijo:


> Hay que ser MUY MALA PERSONA de alegrarse porque a una MUJER la hayan molido a palos. Pero muy muy mala gente.
> 
> Sin entrar en cuestiones íntimas, ninguna mujer merece ser agredida porque sí.
> 
> ...



¿Has oído a alguna mujer sentir compasión o al menos agradecer de que los hombres siempre hayan hecho los trabajos más duros, de que hayan ido a las guerras o de que en caso de catástrofes sean los últimos en tener prioridad a la hora de ser salvados como cuando se hundió el Titanic?

Yo solo las oigo decir que no al racismo, que no hay que generalizar y que el machismo es intolerable sin discusión alguna.
A esta chica se la ha comido la planta carnívora que ellas mismas están regando


----------



## nraheston (4 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Sin duda coincido contigo en que hay cosas peores que unas horas en el calabozo y si, sin duda la clave para no ser falsodenunciado esta en unirte a una tia honesta y leal.
> 
> Y si, me parece un pusilanime y una persona cuyas virtudes las ha tirado por la borda por seguir unos principios buenistas que a mi me dan terror...



Es que esos principios buenistas causan atrocidades propias de dictaduras.
Toda persona es inocente hasta que se demuestra su culpabilidad.
Nadie debe demostrar su inocencia, por eso es tan importante conocer nuestros derechos y defenderlos con firmeza y determinación


----------



## Sputnik (4 Ene 2023)

Quitando la lastima por la chica agredida, sea estupida o no, estos sucesos no se como no las alertan frente a esta gente sin la misma cultura. Parece que se han tomado el tema como una moda o una forma de hacer el bien sin mirar a quien.

La mujer joven española, esta desquiciada por los medios y la mensajeria progrewoke, su cerebro tan dado a lo gregario, no atisba a ver el peligro de ir con personajes, que viven en una realidad paralela mucho mas cutre, dura e inhospita que la nuestra.

Por cierto, aprovecho que no es mala costumbre, para volver a ciscarme en los muertos mas frescos, de todos y cada uno de los progres de este pais, que sostienen estas politicas suicidas.


----------



## jorobachov (4 Ene 2023)

eran amigos... en fin.


----------



## Abrojo (4 Ene 2023)

ji ji ji ji


----------



## 21creciente (4 Ene 2023)

quería emociones , pues toma


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> También el día de Año Nuevo, sobre las 14 horas, la Policía Local detuvo a otro hombre por manosear los pechos a una joven en una fiesta de Nochevieja en unan discoteca de la calle San Bernardo. La perjudicada explicó que había coincidido en el cliente en el establecimiento hostelero y que le había practicado tocamientos sin su consentimiento y le había arrebatado un teléfono móvil valorado en mil euros y se lo había roto. El arrestado quedó luego en libertad con cargos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Cliente? ¿Era una camarera?


----------



## Santirey (4 Ene 2023)

Y volverá a por más
Cero pena


----------



## pandillero (4 Ene 2023)

Tranquilos y contar hasta diez antes de darle a "Responder", sobre todo si teneis en casa alguna navaja o pistola de aire comprimido.
Acordaros del forero @Urz y no seais misóginos


----------



## Beto (4 Ene 2023)

En libertad con cargos con antecedentes, en busca y captura y demás.....si digo algo seguro que será delito


----------



## Perfecta Hijaputa (4 Ene 2023)

¿He leído bien?¿Un MÓVIL DE 1000 PAVOS?


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ene 2023)

@xicomalo, vuestro niño seguro que foreaba. Tanto odio hacia las mujeres debió de adquirirlo por aquí, ¿no?. ¿Qué forero crees que es?.

Ah, no, que es un ser de luz y ellos no odian, ni violan ni son machistas. Supongo que desearéis que la policía lo suelte lo antes posible. Tiene muchas pensiones que pagar, ¿verdad?.

Tiene numerosos antecedentes penales, pero seguro que no le quedó otra opción que pagar pensiones de esa manera. Vienen los mejores, xico.


----------



## Malvender (4 Ene 2023)

Sabeis si ya han convocado una manifestación feminista?

Ah No, que es morito 

Seguro que la pancarta con el lema “Mustafá nos mata” no la veremos


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Ene 2023)

Yo pienso en el padre de ella. Si fue un HOMBRE de honor, e intentó educarla para ser una buena esposa, la pena y la rabia me ahoga y espero que pueda superar esto. Igual que ella. Es una puta mierda esta sociedad que nos han clavado.

Si los padres eran los típicos progres de los que abundan en Asturias, con esa cantinela de mierda de que “todos somos iguales”, “la lucha de clases en el tercer mundo” y “putos curas”, la educaron en la progresia, y ella es la típica emponderada a la que “ningún hombre se le pone por delante”, pues recuerdos de los “fachas” a los que criticabais. Aqui están vuestos obreros del tercer mundo, y la religión de Paz. Que puto es el karma.

Oye, al final esto de diferenciar las victimas como un etarra o un socialista cualquiera suelen hacer, es verdad que te deja como nuevo. Te sientes mejor persona y tal.


----------



## macready (4 Ene 2023)

Lo importante es no caer en la islamofobia que me lo han dicho en la tele.


----------



## DarkNight (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...



Toda mujer española que desprecia a hombres españoles y folla con africanos y latinos, merece un desprecio total por nuestra parte

Cuanto peor acabe, mejor


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

DarkNight dijo:


> Toda mujer española que desprecia a hombres españoles y folla con africanos y *latinos*, merece un desprecio total por nuestra parte
> 
> Cuanto peor acabe, mejor



Matiza bien: con latino-americanos, que los latinos somos nosotros y no esos macacos.


----------



## Sardónica (4 Ene 2023)

Que habrá guerra en las calles ni cotiza.
Solo estamos dejando pasar el tiempo a lo borrego.


----------



## ignominias (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (4 Ene 2023)

zeromus44 dijo:


> 0 pena.



-0


----------



## MC33 (4 Ene 2023)

Nada de pena

nutrición elevada


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Ene 2023)

Hibristófila sufriendo las consecuencias.

Contribuyentes manteniendo X tiempo a ese criminal en la cárcel, así, porque sí, porque España es mu bien sitio para vivir. 

Remeros blancos quedando a merced del relato de las feminazis, sin haber ni olido la tostada. 

Chiringuitos feminazis cada vez más inflados.


----------



## crash2012 (4 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...






Me da muchísima penaaaaa


Ay omaaa,se van con chicos malotes y luego pasa lo que pasa


Es un casoooo aisladooo 


Ella no se lo ha buscado...pobrecita


----------



## cebollin-o (4 Ene 2023)

¿Por qué en la misma noticia mezclan dos sucesos totalmente diferentes y sin conexión?
¿Por que vinculan los toqueteos de un borracho autóctono con la agresión de un magrebi?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (4 Ene 2023)

Y no lo quería denunciar.

Putas locas...


----------



## SionistaBritanico (4 Ene 2023)

NIKK dijo:


> Vamos a ver, como dicen más arriva, el agresor tenía una orden de busca y captura; a ver si lo entiendo, si le zurra a la follamoros lo encuentran y si no no lo encuentran ¿a tí te parece normal eso? ¿no te das cuenta del tinglado que tienen montado por déviles como tú?



Escribes 'ArriVa' y 'DéViles'. 

Creo que el débil no soy yo precisamente. Al menos a nivel intelectual.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (4 Ene 2023)

Pobre chica y maldito moro


----------



## serie de netflix (4 Ene 2023)

zeromus44 dijo:


> 0 pena.



eso venia a decir


----------



## machotafea (4 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Lo he pensado muchas veces...si tuviera una hija y me viniera a casa con un moro o un negro. Me haría preguntarme en qué le he fallado.



Afortunadamente, eres Virgo no tienes ni tendrás hijos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Un cegarro amego


----------



## George Orwell (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



Exacto. Mucha hez-ducación. Así se aseguran que las importaciones con pelos en los huevos estén bien educados por un sistema que nunca habrán tocado.


----------



## MrDanger (4 Ene 2023)

La que con moros se acuesta, apaleada se levanta.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

MrDanger dijo:


> La que con moros se acuesta, apaleada se levanta.



O acuchillada/degollada amego......


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Hibristófila sufriendo las consecuencias.
> 
> Contribuyentes manteniendo X tiempo a ese criminal en la cárcel, así, porque sí, porque España es mu bien sitio para vivir.
> 
> ...



Ves? Todos ganan. Excepto el hombre blanco hetero, pero ese es el plan


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ene 2023)

Los "prejuicios" salvan vidas. 
El buenismo es perjudicial para la seguridad y el bolsillo.


----------



## mullban (4 Ene 2023)

Campañas, vídeos, twitter, bla bla bla. Presupuesto millonario. Sí, pero ¿quién se lo explica a la chica de Gijón?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Ene 2023)

Ah! Si es morito, no es delito!

A disfrutar de lo votado, con alegría orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## Cipoton (4 Ene 2023)

tanto asco me dan esas putas como los moros de mierda, me alegro del suceso, la petarda esa la pedia a gritos


----------



## B. Golani (4 Ene 2023)

como me alegro


----------



## B. Golani (4 Ene 2023)

que se joda por puta.


----------



## mateww (4 Ene 2023)

un moro moliendo a palos a una mujer, quien lo iba a imaginar


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Pobre chica y maldito moro



Eing jajajajajaj


----------



## Gusman (5 Ene 2023)

Morito queria segarro.


----------



## ashe (5 Ene 2023)

Lo peor es que ni así habrá aprendido la lección..


----------



## NCB (5 Ene 2023)

AJOYAGUA


----------



## XRL (5 Ene 2023)

a nadie le importa lo que le pase a las follamoros


----------



## mxmanu (5 Ene 2023)

A disfrutar lo multiculturizado, por subnormal.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (5 Ene 2023)

ashe dijo:


> Lo peor es que ni así habrá aprendido la lección..



De eso estoy seguro, les encanta que las traten como basura, una vez lo prueban no pueden dejar el subidón de emociones que les causa.


----------



## sintripulacion (5 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Hay que invertir mucho más dinero en educar a los niños desde pequeños para que no suceda esto._



No sabía yo que tenemos las competencias en Educación en África, Europa del Este y Sudamérica.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (5 Ene 2023)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Costumbres.



Respetos


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2023)

Willvanperez dijo:


> Tds pts



Claro, y los MORATONES los tiene por puta, no por haberse resistido.


----------



## mikiflush (5 Ene 2023)

inmune al 016 usando el comodín del racismo


----------



## Punitivum (5 Ene 2023)

Una colaboracionista escarmentada, y un mm en la cárcel. No está mal.


----------



## Deitano (5 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...



Las follamoros tendrían que tener seguro como los montañistas.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (5 Ene 2023)

Punitivum dijo:


> Una colaboracionista escarmentada, y un mm en la cárcel. No está mal.



Escarmentada? La cabra tira para el monte....


----------



## LMLights (5 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...



Importas África, tienes África, SUERTE que lo puede contar......


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Por qué en la misma noticia mezclan dos sucesos totalmente diferentes y sin conexión?
> ¿Por que vinculan los toqueteos de un borracho autóctono con la agresión de un magrebi?



Entiendo que son preguntas retóricas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Ene 2023)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ves? Todos ganan. Excepto el hombre blanco hetero, pero ese es el plan



El hombre blanco es el culpable de esto.

Fue el que se dejó embaucar por los napias, y dejó que entraran en su casa, su familia y su pais, y se encargaran de la educación de sus hijos y de los gustos de sus mujeres. Ahora a recoger los frutos.


La follamoros no es culpable. Una mujer sin la batuta y control adecuados de un padre, hermano u hombre de la familia, siempre va a elegir estas aberraciones. Y antes de que la GC o alguien se ponga a perseguir machistas, esto no lo digo yo, lo dice el Coran. Es Islam amigos. Comodín. Puedo decir y hacer lo que me de la gana, es moro, es bueno.

El moro tampoco es culpable. Los musulmanes son follacabras del desierto con costumbres al nivel, y una religión que dice que todos los demás son enemigos hasta que se conviertan (una vez más, Corán). Por tanto esta expresando su naturaleza. Además tenía antecedentes. No podemos culpar a la serpiente por arrastrarse.

El culpable es el hombre blanco. Es ese hombre de la familia de la victima, que lleva 40 años votando PSOE en Asturias, el españolito medio (todos conocemos casos) que en una cena de amigos habla de su novia o esposa como de “la jefa”, el tio de 40 años que se refiere a su grupo de amigos como “chicos”, es ese follaperros del barrio, ese follabicis, el “runner”, el CEO de empresa que lleva una mierda de Apple Watch e lugar de un buen reloj de señor, en resumen… el culplable es el hombre blanco que ha permitido que nos convirtamos en una sociedad decadente, mediocre y miserable que merece desaparecer.


----------



## dac1 (5 Ene 2023)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> ¿Has oído a alguna mujer sentir compasión o al menos agradecer de que los hombres siempre hayan hecho los trabajos más duros, de que hayan ido a las guerras o de que en caso de catástrofes sean los últimos en tener prioridad a la hora de ser salvados como cuando se hundió el Titanic?
> 
> Yo solo las oigo decir que no al racismo, que no hay que generalizar y que el machismo es intolerable sin discusión alguna.
> A esta chica se la ha comido la planta carnívora que ellas mismas están regando



Alto y claro!!!


----------



## Gorrino (5 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Las mujeres son menos inteligentes que los hombres y no por eso deben estar bajo la tutela del padre.


----------



## Gorrino (5 Ene 2023)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> El hombre blanco es el culpable de esto.
> 
> Fue el que se dejó embaucar por los napias, y dejó que entraran en su casa, su familia y su pais, y se encargaran de la educación de sus hijos y de los gustos de sus mujeres. Ahora a recoger los frutos.
> 
> ...



Yo soy follabicis runner y ultraderechista.


----------



## Gorrino (5 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Si se la hubiera cargado nos la habrian encasquetado a los malvados hombres blancoa.



Espero que esa WARRA quede estigmatizada de por vida


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Ene 2023)

Y las que quedan por delante. A una mujeres no le gusta que las traten bien porque lo llevan en su naturaleza. Ellas no quieren mimosines españoles, y los otros les están dando lo que buscan a voces.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (5 Ene 2023)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Y las que quedan por delante. A una mujeres no le gusta que las traten bien porque lo llevan en su naturaleza. Ellas no quieren mimosines españoles, y los otros les están dando lo que buscan a voces.



Ellos pueden tratarlas mal porque la ley se lo permite, mientras que si un español les dicen un piropo ya es acoso y llaman al 016.


----------



## Willvanperez (5 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Claro, y los MORATONES los tiene por puta, no por haberse resistido.



Si no fuera pta, no le hubiera pasao eso
Tds pts c xodan


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## magufone (5 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Por qué en la misma noticia mezclan dos sucesos totalmente diferentes y sin conexión?
> ¿Por que vinculan los toqueteos de un borracho autóctono con la agresión de un magrebi?



Para que veamos que los autoctonos son tambien _igual de malosos..._


----------



## Lumpen (5 Ene 2023)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La encontraron sola por la calle, deambulando por la avenida de El Llano y con la cara machacada por los golpes. La Policía investiga la brutal agresión sufrida por una joven veinteañera el día de Año Nuevo. Tratan de determinar si fue víctima de una violación.
> 
> *La joven fue localizada en la avenida de El Llano por una patrulla de la Policía Local. Presentaba graves lesiones, principalmente en el rostro y la cabeza, y se encontraba en estado de conmoción y presa del pánico. En los primeros momentos se negaba a declarar y mostraba su rechazo a interponer una denuncia,* si bien con el paso de las horas y una vez atendida por los servicios sanitarios, la chica decidió denunciar al agresor.
> 
> ...




Que se joda.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2023)

Mangarrianes, dejad de verter la idea de que eso es la típica mujer Española. 

Estáis empezando a cansar con vuestro discurso pro MULADÍ, aplaudiendo en el fondo a esa morisma solo por vuestro resentimiento de incel castrato. 



HÄXAN dijo:


> ¿Se ha abierto de piernas y ha ofrecido su coño libremente y por voluntad propia a un marrónido invasor?
> Si la respuesta es SI, la considero una repugnante traidora a su país y a su comunidad. Sería el ejemplo de la tristemente típica mujer occidental que mientras castra y reeduca a los varones de su raza, vierte diarrea ideológica a los niños y criminaliza tildando de machista al parguelas blanco de su compañero de trabajo/escuela, incoándole a revisar sus "privilegios" masculinos, los sábados por la noche no hace otra cosa que meterse pollas moronegras. "Jijijiji....es que tiiiaaa...Mohamed tiene carácter....esun rollo asiii cómo posesivo...pero no tanto....y no se tía....los españoles no me gustan ya....".
> 
> Repito, no sé si este será el caso, pero si lo es como lo son otras tantas, habrá tenido infinidad de buenos chicos que la querrían invitar al cine o a tomar una hamburguesa. Buenos chavales que la querrían para un bonito proyecto en común, pero está calaña de putas cerdas eligen convertirse en cubos de semen para marronidos malotes, para después, cuando se conviertan en juguetes rotos, acudir en busca de cualquier pardillo blanco de bien para que la cuide.
> ...


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo soy follabicis runner y ultraderechista.



No. Revise de nuevo, algo no cuadra


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Mangarrianes, dejad de verter la idea de que eso es la típica mujer Española.
> 
> Estáis empezando a cansar con vuestro discurso pro MULADÍ, aplaudiendo en el fondo a esa morisma solo por vuestro resentimiento de incel castrato.



Tardaba al nacionalpagafantas en aparecer por el hilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2023)

hombre, el conato de conancito muladí al que se le va la fuerza por el teclao



astur_burbuja dijo:


> Tardaba al nacionalpagafantas en aparecer por el hilo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hombre, el conato de conancito muladí al que se le va la fuerza por el teclao



No como a tí, que ya estás en Gijón buscando al moro para defender el honor de española.


----------



## aron01 (5 Ene 2023)

Caso aislado.


----------



## Avioncito (5 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



No me fio ni de mi mismo, como pa fiarme de un praliné


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> ¿Has oído a alguna mujer sentir compasión o al menos agradecer de que los hombres siempre hayan hecho los trabajos más duros, de que hayan ido a las guerras o de que en caso de catástrofes sean los últimos en tener prioridad a la hora de ser salvados como cuando se hundió el Titanic?
> 
> Yo solo las oigo decir que no al racismo, que no hay que generalizar y que el machismo es intolerable sin discusión alguna.
> A esta chica se la ha comido la planta carnívora que ellas mismas están regando



Las mujeres son las primeras que ven, generalmente, de forma utilitarista y como carne de cañón a los hombres, lo llevan grabado en los genes desde el principio de los tiempos, excepto honrosas excepciones, en su mayoría difícilmente van a sentir empatía por los hombres, el rol de esclavo sin valor del hombre está grabado en la psique colectiva, nadie le agradece nada pq dan por supuesto que su obligación es sacrificarse por los demás lo que a su vez deriva en la escasa percepción de valor que se le da a la vida del hombre (pq si tu misión es proteger la vida de otros a costa de la tuya, significa que tu vida tienen tan poco valor que la de cualquiera está por delante de la tuya).

Asi lo racionaliza la psique colectiva, es como la economía, lo valioso se protege y lo prescindible se desecha en cualquier momento ¿Quién tiene que sacrificar y poner su vida a disposición en cualquier momento (guerras, accidentes, incendios, trabajos duros o peligrosos, limpieza de residuos radiactivos, defensa de una persona o damisela en apuros de la calle)?, Sí exacto todos hombres, de ahí el escaso valor que se la otorga al sexo masculino, su pellejo se vende MUY BARATO y EN CUALQUIER MOMENTO.


----------



## Anka Motz (6 Ene 2023)

Bueno
Pues ya se ha retractado de su declaración original.....









En libertad con cargos el detenido por agredir sexualmente a una joven


La víctima, hallada malherida por la Policía Local deambulando por la avenida de El Llano, se retractó de su versión inicial ante la jueza




www.elcomercio.es


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Ene 2023)

A mí sólo me preocuparía que esa persona racializada no supiera BABLE. Por lo demás, todo OK.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Ene 2023)

Mano dura contra los racistas antiblancos


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> A ver...la tipa esta no sabía lo pieza que era el moro? En casa no le enseñaron que los moros no son de fiar y pueden liarla en cualquier momento? Es triste, pero parece que muchas zoomers y no tan zoomers solo aprenderán a golpes.



Se equivoca. Ni a golpes. Seguro que le habrá echado la culpa al machismo del hombre blanco. A tomar por el culo, hombre ya. 
Además, ¿qué le van a enseñar en casa? En Asturias dominan los comunistas en plan rodillo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Ene 2023)

Ya está en libertad provisional y sin imágenes del susodicho para poder cometer otro ACTO DE GUERRA a placer.

Hijos de mil perras.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Ene 2023)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ya está en libertad provisional y sin imágenes del susodicho para poder cometer otro ACTO DE GUERRA a placer.
> 
> Hijos de mil perras.



Supongo que nadie esperaría otra cosa...en la calle hay individuos que suman decenas de antecedentes y no les pasa nada. La mejor justicia que pueden recibir es una paliza o un balazo.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Ene 2023)

Qué vas a decir tú, seguidor de Muza... solo te falta aplaudir al moro, gentuza



astur_burbuja dijo:


> No como a tí, que ya estás en Gijón buscando al moro para defender el honor de española.


----------



## astur_burbuja (Sábado a la(s) 6:12 AM)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Qué vas a decir tú, seguidor de Muza... solo te falta aplaudir al moro, gentuza



Que sabrás tú de mi, de la vida y de algo, carcamal deleznable.

Has hecho algo tú en la vida real, que acusas a los demás de solo escribir en el foro? Por que no vas a alguna esquina de una ciudad de mierda a morir por una desconocida de mierda que tenga DNI español y predicas con el ejemplo? Tanto que despotricas aquí contra el sentido común de los demás.

Los nacionalpagafantas sois el cáncer de este pais.


----------



## Bernaldo (Sábado a la(s) 8:39 AM)

La fuerza por la boca... señal de que no das para más



astur_burbuja dijo:


> Que sabrás tú de mi, de la vida y de algo, carcamal deleznable.
> 
> Has hecho algo tú en la vida real, que acusas a los demás de solo escribir en el foro? Por que no vas a alguna esquina de una ciudad de mierda a morir por una desconocida de mierda que tenga DNI español y predicas con el ejemplo? Tanto que despotricas aquí contra el sentido común de los demás.
> 
> Los nacionalpagafantas sois el cáncer de este pais.


----------



## mirym94 (Sábado a la(s) 8:45 AM)

Bueno igual a palos más de una aprende a no juntarse con esta gente. Esque es lo que las va a tocar como se instaure moronegrada palos fregona y burka. Si quieren eso pues ellas sabrán.


----------



## Ratona001 (Sábado a la(s) 8:55 AM)

Que pesados con que todo es agresión sexual.

Seguramente pasó lo siguiente.

Pasaron la nochevieja juntos. Follaron de forma consentida. Y durmieron la mona. Porque esas tías se creen que ellos son como un occidental y hacen con ellos lo que harían con un occidental y craso error. Y no... No lo son.

El moro se desveló digamos 4 horas después, le sentó mal el alcohol (de ahí que su religión lo prohíba) y se puso a dar ostias a la chavala. Porque son sus costumbres.

Por eso ella se salió a la calle e iba andando de forma errante. De la resaca y de las ostias. Porque a la pobre la han despertado a ostias.


Ya cansa que todo sea agresión sexual presuntamente. Agresión sexual sería si la pilla en un callejón la viola y se pone a pegarla intentando matarla.

Estos ya han follado de forma consentida en la madrugada. Con lo cual no es agresión sexual. Sino agresión sin más. O violencia de Genaro si quieren. Aunque aquí el discriminado y de colectivo de riesgo es él más que ella....


----------



## astur_burbuja (Sábado a la(s) 12:35 PM)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La fuerza por la boca... señal de que no das para más



En Gijón estabas ya no? Eres una puta estafa


----------



## Segismunda (Sábado a la(s) 12:39 PM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Que pesados con que todo es agresión sexual.
> 
> Seguramente pasó lo siguiente.
> 
> ...



Hombre, puestos a inventar una historia sin ninguna prueba, es más probable que le diese de hostias porque no quiso follar o porque no quiso repetir, o porque no quiso poner el culo, que no que se despertase aburrido y se pusiese a ahostiarla porque sí.


----------



## Bernaldo (Sábado a la(s) 12:44 PM)

ah, para, no era a Muza sino a Munuza al que le tenéis dedicada una calle en Gijón

parece que ya lo tienes interiorizado



astur_burbuja dijo:


> En Gijón estabas ya no? Eres una puta estafa


----------



## astur_burbuja (Sábado a la(s) 12:49 PM)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ah, para, no era a Muza sino a Munuza al que le tenéis dedicada una calle en Gijón
> 
> parece que ya lo tienes interiorizado



Están en Gijón? Enumera que estás haciendo real sobre el terreno, no escribiendo como los demás a los que criticas.

A ver, ya has hablado con “tu mujer”, la atacada? Has identificado al moro?

Avances…


----------

